# Mozarts music



## Lennopiero (Jan 26, 2021)

Dear all,

Recently I got acquainted with Mozart his music through a lecture in a program on the Dutch tv. It made me really curious and motivated to step on the journey through Mozart’s music. 
As there is a lot, and a lot of orchestras it is easy as a newby to get lost.

I am wondering if somebody here can show me the way. Where to start and what to listen by what orchestras?

Perhaps there is a complete playlist on YouTube or Spotify or something else which takes you on the complete Mozart journey... 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Lots of Mozart (and Haydn and Beethoven) here:

http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I am only starting to gauge specific recordings of Mozart, but I know the essential works:

The Magic Flute
Don Giovanni
The Marriage of Figaro
Cosi Fan Tutti

Piano Concertos 9, 17-27
Clarinet Concerto
Flute and Harp Concerto
Four Horn Concertos

Symphonies 25, 28, 29, 36, 38-41

Six "Haydn" Quartets
Six Viola Quintets
Clarinet Quintet

Gran Partita

Requiem
Great C Minor Mass
Reorchestration of Handel's Messiah

Piano Sonata no. 8


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I recommend the following works and recordings, though I’m far from a huge Mozart fan and there are some much bigger Mozart devotees on this forum who will show you the way (you’ll be meeting hammeredklavier soon enough) 

Don Giovanni - Giulini
Great Mass in C Minor - Bernstein
Symphonies 38-41: Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra and Walter/Columbia
Piano Sonatas (try Nos. 8, 13, 14, and 18): Uchida
Clarinet Concerto: David Shifrin
Clarinet Quintet (I don’t know many recordings, but you can’t go wrong with this one)
String Quintets, especially No. 4: Rehak/Talich Quartet
Horn Concerti: Dennis Brain (mono sound, but the solo playing is unbelievable)

You will also want to try the piano concerti which are great favorites of many, but they don’t really appeal to me so I can’t be of any help there.


----------



## Jayster (Jan 11, 2021)

A good place to start perhaps would be to pick up The Mozart Singles Collection: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Singles-Collection-3-CD/dp/B01KN8HSAS/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Mozart+singles&qid=1611715444&sr=8-1

This is a 3 CD set that spans all genres of his work. It is a sampling of the latest Complete Mozart box set: Mozart 225.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

I would watch the movie Amadeus. It has lots of music for an introduction and you can listen to more of the stuff you really like most (plus the movie is really good). Just keep in mind that the Salieri-Mozart interaction is fictional.


----------



## Jayster (Jan 11, 2021)

Something rather interesting is that a newly discovered work of Mozart's will be performed publicly for the first time tomorrow (or today depending on where you are in the world) as January 27 is Mozart's birthday:

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/artists/seong-jin-cho/news/the-unknown-mozart-seong-jin-cho-to-give-world-premiere-of-allegro-in-d-261582?utm_source=dotmailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=620118_DG%20NWL%203-2021_237693_DE&miid=168418682&dm_i=53EL,DAHI,2S9SOQ,1DYDN,1


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lennopiero said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently I got acquainted with Mozart his music through a lecture in a program on the Dutch tv. It made me really curious and motivated to step on the journey through Mozart's music.
> As there is a lot, and a lot of orchestras it is easy as a newby to get lost.
> ...


Or just brows the topics about Mozart.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, Lennopiero.

Mozart is certainly worth exploring. I would suggest that you as a newbie don't get too caught up in the performance/interpretive qualities of orchestras, players, or conductors, and not to fret over which recording is critically acclaimed and so on. Rather, encounter the works. Mozart has several genres. If you like string quartets, take a listen to some of the Mozart quartets. If you like symphonies, take a listen to some of the Mozart symphonies. If you like concertos (piano, violin, horn, flute, harp, bassoon...) take a listen to some concertos by Mozart. You'll find things you like, and you go on from there. Mozart remains one of the strongest composers, which means his music will tend to stick with you for a lifetime.

I'll offer only one recommendation -- my favorite piece by Mozart. I hope you'll take a listen to it. It's titled the Quartet in F, K. 370, For Oboe, Violin, Viola, And Cello. It is middle period Mozart, and about as Mozartian a piece as one can find. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.






(By the way, that's only the first movement, the first of three parts. The other two movements are worth a listen, too.)

Meanwhile, all the best.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I would suggest symphonies 35-41 and piano concerti 23-27. Then The Marriage of Figaro. In the piano concerti, notice the intricate interplay between the woodwinds and the piano. The Mozart piano concerti are some of the "most perfect" music ever written, imo.


----------

